# Does any one know?



## Stray123 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,
Does anyone know of any one that keeps & cares for un releaseable pigeons.
I work in an animal hospital that accepts wounded wildlife including pigeons. We have 2 birds that were brought to us with drop wing. We tried giving them time to resolve their problem, but it appears that they will not fly again. They are otherwise healthy. If any one has suggestions please let me know. We are in NY area.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

There is a good amount of disabled pigeon keepers on this site, I don't know who's closest to you though. Good luck I'm sure your birds will find a loving owner on this site!

One question, would you be willing to ship?


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

I would love to take them, but i don't know how stressful for them it is to ship, or if they will make the trip from NY to (southern) GA. I have had multiple disabled birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Stray123,

We have members in New York, though it may be helpful for you to also
post here at this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=80228&postcount=1

If you click on the link to the site, there is a section entitled HELP where you
can post for the birds and there is also a number to call as well.

Good luck w/your rescues and thanks for the work that you do.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

starlinglover95 said:


> I would love to take them, but i don't know how stressful for them it is to ship, or if they will make the trip from NY to (southern) GA. I have had multiple disabled birds.


They would be fine shipping, though you'd need to send live bird USPS approved
box to Stray123 and then there's the shipping costs themselves. But it's doable
if Stray can hang on to them while working out the details.

fp


----------



## Stray123 (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have to work out the details here as well. We accept and treat these birds at our own expense so I would have to find enough compassionate people to donate $. We have 2 one drop wing with limited flight. 1 that could be releaseable. They have been here for a while. While they are being fed and given test flights in the morning, we are an animal hospital for mostly dogs & cats. Needless to say there living space is ok for now but I imagine much better for them.*Thank you to every one who replied. I had computer issues and when they got resolved I could not find my way back here.*


----------

